# Lifestyle Seasons Winter 2014 (Australia)



## TimMc (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Jorge, Lina and Lifestyle Seasons have kindly offered to host a competition this winter!

More details are available here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/

Date: Saturday the 2nd of August, 2014.

Events: 2-4, OH + ?

Tim.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 14, 2014)

No shortage of Aus comps then! 

Out of curiosity Tim (that may turn into something more), what would it take to get a delegate and equipment up to Queensland for a comp, in terms of money and availability?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 14, 2014)

+Pyra? <3


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 14, 2014)

So, Jay, which one are you going to?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So, Jay, which one are you going to?



If this is about US nationals, I've cancelled my trip because school and money and stuff


----------



## Faz (Mar 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> +Pyra? <3



+mega? <3

I think the only events we should have at every comp are 2x2, 3x3. We haven't had blindfolded and 5x5 for a while either, maybe put them in too.


EDIT: Ah wait... I can't make this one


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> +mega? <3
> 
> I think the only events we should have at every comp are 2x2, 3x3. We haven't had blindfolded and 5x5 for a while either, maybe put them in too.
> 
> ...



blind and 5 pls


----------



## TimMc (Mar 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: Ah wait... I can't make this one



Yeah, sorry. >.< Maybe AusNats

I put in 3x3 BLD as a possible event. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 14, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Out of curiosity Tim (that may turn into something more), what would it take to get a delegate and equipment up to Queensland for a comp, in terms of money and availability?



Myself _or_ Dene could bring equipment up. Dene is busy in July during the World Cup and I'm busy in April and September. 

We're kind of relying on locals to find a suitable venue up there and are looking for a candidate delegate in NSW/QLD.

If something can be organised several months in advance then we'd be able to book cheaper flights.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Jay and Kirt, coming to this comp is uh... overrated <3


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Hey Jay and Kirt, coming to this comp is uh... overrated <3



Exactly, I'd love to have Battle of the Melbourne People who aren't Faz 2014


----------



## ShadowCuber (Apr 22, 2014)

Is there any possible way to register and join the comp i just found out that there is 1 on and it is 5 min drive from house, btw still haven't attended my first comp, but how is everyone.


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2014)

ShadowCuber said:


> Is there any possible way to register and join the comp i just found out that there is 1 on and it is 5 min drive from house, btw still haven't attended my first comp, but how is everyone.



You could try e-mailing Tim, but we put a limit on the competitor number because of space limitations. If someone else pulls out you might be able to take their place, but it's only fair if we do that first in first served.


----------



## Jones (Jun 29, 2014)

What's the chances on BLD being an event?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll try to put a schedule up sometime next week.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 6, 2014)

The first schedule is up:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsWinter2014/schedule/

Thanks Dene <3

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2014)

Maybe I should aim for sub 1:26 at 3BLD... didn't realise it was going to be at this comp. All I've been practising is Skewb, and you included it in the schedule! ILY DENE


----------



## Eleanor (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think I will be able to go to this comp either, because I don't have a way of getting there and have another thing on the same day. I hope everyone has fun though


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Tim would I be allowed to take Eleanor's position in the comp?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Maybe I should aim for sub 1:26 at 3BLD... didn't realise it was going to be at this comp. All I've been practising is Skewb, and you included it in the schedule! ILY DENE


Give me something to beat


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Give me something to beat



I might drop out, haven't done any BLD since last comp and too tired and sore at the moment. Maybe I'll do some Friday


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...in-Melbourne&p=1002305&viewfull=1#post1002305

Meetup Friday in city children


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2014)

Jayden got Skewb OcR single and avg: 5.33, (6.55), 4.78, [3.22], 5.34 = [5.15]
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=546&cat=20&rnd=1


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2014)

Alex Chen 6.94 average when he averages 9-10, him and Jay same group.

My group's last scramble was 2 move layer, hedge-> y2-> sledge yet I got 5.9 so could've had 3s single and a low 6 average


----------

